

Hipmunk integrates calendar/appointment data w/ travel searches - jacqattack
http://www.macworld.com/article/1166233/hipmunk_update_integrates_calendar_data_with_travel_searches.html 

======
donw
What I really want Hipmunk to integrate is low-cost carriers, like Southwest.

If I want to book a flight from NRT to SFO, it's often cheaper to fly through
LAX, but the big carriers don't offer that many runs between LAX and SFO.
Southwest, on the other hand, has a plane every few hours, and they're really
good about rescheduling should I get stuck at customs for an insane amount of
time (which is a given, because LAX).

~~~
18pfsmt
My understanding is that Southwest does not allow what you are asking for
(i.e. no 3rd party sales/scheduling for SW tickets).

------
joeguilmette
I use Hipmunk for every flight to find the best day, time and route. But I
never buy thru them.

They are simply too expensive. It is _always_ cheaper to purchase thru another
portal and that is unfortunate because their tool is hands down the best...

~~~
raldi
Can you give an example?

------
cgag
I tried using hipmunk the other day, and I liked it but I didn't see any
obvious way to filter by time. Just something like eliminated all flights that
departed before 7pm. Did I miss something obvious?

~~~
meej
I'm not sure if you're talking about their mobile apps or their website, but
on the website the answer is yes. You can resize the time box by dragging the
left and right edges (see the arrows at the top?) and then there is also a
"Filter by Time" drop-down in the upper right that gives you a few pre-set
options like "no morning departures" or "hide red-eyes".

